# Salary Certificate Format required



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Hi friends,

I have worked with a company and it used to pay my salary in cash for 2 years. Therefore, I do not have bank statements to provide.
I found out that in this case I can provide salary certificate. I asked the HR for the same and She told she is not aware about such certificate and asked me to provide the format so that she provide the same.

Could someone please share such format.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## koushikjis (Aug 11, 2015)

I was also looking for this certificate format. Can anyone help on this regards please?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

NO Problem if you received your salary in hard cash.
I myself received my salary in hard cash,when the embassy called for verification,my boss intimated them that we don't provide salary slips,but hard cash in the envelope holding company(restaurant) logo.The main thing is that your HR must verify your job,time of employment,responsibilities etc...


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Salary certificate is nothing but Form 16 - if you are from India.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Salary certificate is nothing but Form 16 - if you are from India.


what is form 16??


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

I am from India. Form 16 is kind of tax proof/salary certificate issued by employers here.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> I am from India. Form 16 is kind of tax proof/salary certificate issued by employers here.


Thank you mahajanakhil


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Salary certificate is nothing but Form 16 - if you are from India.


Hi Akhil,

Salary certificate is not Form 16. It's a kind of letter which company HR can provide with the details of salary given for the said period.

Moreover, in my case, my current company is not deducting tax so do not provide any Form 16.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Akhil,
> 
> Salary certificate is not Form 16. It's a kind of letter which company HR can provide with the details of salary given for the said period.
> 
> Moreover, in my case, my current company is not deducting tax so do not provide any Form 16.


Thank you mate


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Akhil,
> 
> Salary certificate is not Form 16. It's a kind of letter which company HR can provide with the details of salary given for the said period.
> 
> Moreover, in my case, my current company is not deducting tax so do not provide any Form 16.


Pravesh, I know what you mean. My company gives Form 16B at the top of which it is clearly mentioned "Salary Certificate". Form 16A has tax deduction at aource details for every month. Hope it clears.

Anyway, this is not for people outside India.


----------



## SKJOHN (Jun 6, 2016)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Akhil,
> 
> Salary certificate is not Form 16. It's a kind of letter which company HR can provide with the details of salary given for the said period.
> 
> Moreover, in my case, my current company is not deducting tax so do not provide any Form 16.


Hi Akhil,

How important is to give salary certificate for spouse previously worked employed place. Since we haven't collected it earlier. We need to arrange for the same and the Finance Manager was asking for the format. It would be great if you could advise.

Thanks 
John


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

SKJOHN said:


> Hi Akhil,
> 
> How important is to give salary certificate for spouse previously worked employed place. Since we haven't collected it earlier. We need to arrange for the same and the Finance Manager was asking for the format. It would be great if you could advise.
> 
> ...


Here you go

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf

As part of signature, don't forget to mention email id, direct contact number and Job title of the person who is signing.


----------



## rahee.adnan (Oct 16, 2017)

Can't find this document on ACS website, can you please help me find it?


----------

